# "Net Nanny" for Adults. Porn is Brain Poison



## buddylove

Hi, If porn was a healthy act even in small amounts, so why is there forums with *'pornography addiction sections like this one'?* It's very clear to me that porn in Brain Poison, it affects all other thinking and reasoning in your life.:scratchhead: Anyway I was wondering if anyone knows of a software that is designed to protect adults from porn. "Net Nannies" are good for children when you have a parent to arm the software with a pass code but what if the adult who wants to protect themselves from seeing this poisonous content. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## ankh

Best protection for any adult, or child, is constant monitoring, i.e., having someone else watch you.


----------



## PBear

If you're in a relationship with someone that you need to monitor that closely, you need to rethink that relationship and whether you're actually compatible with that person.

C


----------



## buddylove

ankh said:


> Best protection for any adult, or child, is constant monitoring, i.e., having someone else watch you.


Thank you for that and I totally aggree, but what if the adult does not want the spouse/partner know at this point?


----------



## buddylove

PBear said:


> If you're in a relationship with someone that you need to monitor that closely, you need to rethink that relationship and whether you're actually compatible with that person.
> 
> C


If you are in love with this person would not trying to extract the "wedge" first before just ending it over a solvable problem?


----------



## PBear

buddylove said:


> If you are in love with this person would not trying to extract the "wedge" first before just ending it over a solvable problem?


Is this the only problem in your relationship? I'm guessing it's just a symptom of many issues.

To many people, porn isn't a problem. Any more than alcohol is a problem, or gambling, or smoking. But it obviously IS a problem between you and your partner. Neither of you is necessarily right or wrong; you don't post enough info for that to even be considered. But monitoring your partner in an attempt to force them to behave in a manner you find acceptable is not (in my opinion) a solution. It's a band aide at best.

C


----------



## PBear

Ok, just checked... You don't give any other history. So what's the story? Most importantly, does your partner agree that porn is evil and they shouldn't be watching/using it?

C


----------



## woman

ankh said:


> Best protection for any adult, or child, is constant monitoring, i.e., having someone else watch you.


Er, pretty sure this wasn't serious.

Edit: I hope.


----------



## ankh

*Re: Re: "Net Nanny" for Adults. Porn is Brain Poison*



woman said:


> Er, pretty sure this wasn't serious.
> 
> Edit: I hope.


What was not serious?


----------



## over20

buddylove said:


> Hi, If porn was a healthy act even in small amounts, so why is there forums with *'pornography addiction sections like this one'?* It's very clear to me that porn in Brain Poison, it affects all other thinking and reasoning in your life.:scratchhead: Anyway I was wondering if anyone knows of a software that is designed to protect adults from porn. "Net Nannies" are good for children when you have a parent to arm the software with a pass code but what if the adult who wants to protect themselves from seeing this poisonous content. Any suggestions? Thanks.


There is one called "Safe eyes", they even give you a 30 day trial

The worst thing a spouse can do is just install it behind the spouses back hoping to solve the problem. This will only cause shame. If it is a problem, LOVINGLY AND WITHOUT JUDGEMENT share your feelings.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

buddylove said:


> If you are in love with this person would not trying to extract the "wedge" first before just ending it over a solvable problem?


If you're in love with the person you treat them like an adult and don't go behind their back to do things like this.You work with them.As a team.


----------



## SunnyT

What you are saying is that you don't trust yourself to not look at porn? And you don't want your wife to know that? 

Does wife hate porn or think that you are a degenerate for looking? 

Your question is what can YOU do for yourself to not look at porn? 

The only thing I can think of, although this doesn't all make sense yet, is to figure out WHY this is a problem for you, IF it is a problem for wife, IF wife will be willing to help with such a "problem".... You have to do all the thinking stuff first before you can figure out how to fix it!


----------



## Shoto1984

SunnyT said:


> What you are saying is that you don't trust yourself to not look at porn? And you don't want your wife to know that?
> 
> Does wife hate porn or think that you are a degenerate for looking?
> 
> Your question is what can YOU do for yourself to not look at porn?
> 
> The only thing I can think of, although this doesn't all make sense yet, is to figure out WHY this is a problem for you, IF it is a problem for wife, IF wife will be willing to help with such a "problem".... You have to do all the thinking stuff first before you can figure out how to fix it!


This is the way I read it also.


----------



## OhGeesh

Porn is not healthy for most relationships and most guys don't look at it in "small amounts" I've voiced my opinion about this many times.


----------



## larry.gray

Just because some people become addicted to port doesn't make it bad. People get addicted to all sorts of things that are OK in moderation. That list can include alcohol, online gaming, gambling, heck even TAM.


----------



## larry.gray

OhGeesh said:


> Porn is not healthy for most relationships and most guys don't look at it in "small amounts" I've voiced my opinion about this many times.


Porn was used by me to get through the 'droughts' in my marriage.

I haven't looked at porn in about 18 months - I haven't had the desire because my wife is meeting my desires. At any point prior, I would have rather satisfied my desires with my wife over porn. A real woman is WAY better than jacking off.

Some men have real issues with porn - for them it is more desirable than a real women. When it becomes a replacement for a willing wife, then it is a problem. Just because some men have a problem with it doesn't mean all men do.

You sound like the tea-toataling wife of an alcoholic. Just because YOU have been negatively impacted by porn, doesn't de-facto make it bad.


----------

